# Yongnuo YN560 II



## Sunny Alan (Dec 13, 2012)

I recently bought a Yongnuo YN560 II flash for my 5d2. 
The flash is firing individually on test, but not when connected. 

1. Is there any setting in camera ? (On the menu when trying to set the 'Flash function settings' it says "This menu cannot be displayed. Incompatible flash or flash's power is turned off"

2. What will be the problem? Please help...


----------



## AdamJ (Dec 14, 2012)

It doesn't appear to be a problem with your camera settings. There seems to be a connection problem between the camera and the flash.

This might seem too obvious but make sure the flash is pushed fully into the hot shoe, as far as it can go. Sometimes there is resistance to further movement which makes you think it's fully seated when it isn't.

If you can, test the flashgun on another camera body, and test another flashgun on your body. This will help identify a fault with the flashgun or (less likely) the camera.


----------



## sama (Dec 28, 2012)

Sunny Alan said:


> I recently bought a Yongnuo YN560 II flash for my 5d2.
> The flash is firing individually on test, but not when connected.
> 
> 1. Is there any setting in camera ? (On the menu when trying to set the 'Flash function settings' it says "This menu cannot be displayed. Incompatible flash or flash's power is turned off"
> ...



The flash is not compatible to ETTL and it can be used with manual settings or as a slave.


----------

